
Log-Spherical Mapping in SDF Raymarching - pierrec
https://www.osar.fr/notes/logspherical/
======
pierrec
For some background, I've been looking for a way to make self-similar
geometries in SDF raymarching for a while (and I know some others have as
well). After a lot of trial and error, I came up with this loopless technique,
and this post is mostly a rationalization of why it works. It's not a silver
bullet, since the resulting fields have can be glitchy, but it can be massaged
into some really nice results.

I also used this as an excuse to develop a mini framework for making
interactive articles: [https://github.com/pac-
dev/dspnote](https://github.com/pac-dev/dspnote)

~~~
falkod
This is really cool and the effect looks awesome. I've been playing with
raymarching recently, so I'll have to try this out^^.

